# Keeping caulking trick



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I discovered this by accident while doing a paint job last week.
I had to quit for a while. Using Latex caulking I looked for something to cover the tip of the tube to keep it safe. I grabbed a bolloone laying on the kids toy box, add a drop of water slid this over the tip.
Well i didn't make it back to the job for two weeks. The caulking was good as just opened. 

for what it's worth
Deckhand


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

I usually turn a couple inch screw into the tip and that seems to do the trick. Right before I do it I make a little ooze out so the threads are coated for proper sealing. Sometimes it has not worked but most times however I go back months later, remove the screw along with the hardened clump attached to the screw... and it works just like new.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I use a large wire nut. Ooze a little into the nut as I screw it onto the tip, for a good seal. Works very well, and reusable.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> I use a large wire nut. Ooze a little into the nut as I screw it onto the tip, for a good seal. Works very well, and reusable.


That sounds like a much better seal than my idea, thanks...


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

They also make caps for them.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

True... but I would just loose that  

...I got lots of wire nuts.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

kemerick said:


> True... but I would just loose that
> 
> ...I got lots of wire nuts.


True! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Now if we could just figure out a foolproof way to do this with cans of spray foam insulation...


----------



## Spyko (Oct 26, 2007)

*spray foam*

I've had mixed results, depending on how full the can is, but try turning the can over like you were cleaning the tip on a can of spray paint. Blow out the straw with a compressor.


----------

